# Lifting Weights



## Joe90 (Dec 1, 2010)

As part of my regular exercise I've started to lift some weights in the gym as well as cardio every other day when I'm not doing weights.
However, to gain muscle I think that one is supposed to eat more calories and protein than normal especially for a Type 2 diabetic.
So I'm wondering if there's an answer to the diet of someone with type 2 diabetes and the high protein/carb diet of someone wanting to gain muscle.
Any help would be appreciated


----------

